# XP und XP - nur einer zu sehen - Einbahnstraße Warum?



## mele (9. Februar 2004)

*XP und XP - Netzwerk funktioniert nicht*

Hallo,

hier mein Problem mit aktuellem Stand, komme einfach nicht weiter.....

Habe folgendes (simples) Netzwerk eingerichtet: 
- Zwei XP-Rechner 
- IP unterscheidet sich im letzten Ziffernblock (1 und 2) (also i.o.)
- Sub identisch (also i.o.)
- gleicher Arbeitsgruppenname (also i.o.)
- Verzeichnisse + Drucker auf beiden Rechnern freigegeben (also i.o.)
- Kleines Netzwerk anlegen unzählige Male durchgegangen
- Ping funktioniert in beide Richtungen und lokal.(also i.o.)

Ergebnis: 
Unter Netzwerkumgebung erscheint nur Rechner 2, 
Rechner 1 im Netzwerk nicht sichtbar

Man kann von beiden Rechnern auf Rechner 2 zugreifen, aber von keinem auf Rechner 1 (da hängt aber leider der Drucker dran!).



Firewall (Norton): IPs freigegeben bzw. komplett ausgeschaltet. Keine Änderung des Verhaltens.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, wo man noch Einstellungen verändern könnte?
Threats, die ich zu diesem Thema gefunden habe, brachten leider keine Erkenntnisse.

Bitte dringend und danke für gute Ratschläge , ich habe nun endgültig keine Ideen mehr.

mele


----------



## maychu (16. Februar 2004)

HI,

versuch das mal ich weiss nicht genau obs hilft aber das mache ich immer und es funtzt bei mir ....

geh mal im explorer unter extras|ordneroptionen, dann auf register ansicht ...
1.
- haken bei "automatisch nach netzwerkordnern suchen" *raus* 
- haken bei "einfache dateifreigabe verwenden"*raus* 
- haken bei "einfach ordneransicht ...." *raus* 
- haken bei "Vollständigen Pfad Adress..." *rein* 
-haken bei "Vollständigen Pfad Titel ..." *rein* 
dann übernehmen ... dann für alle übernehmen .... 
2. versuch dann einmal direkt über den explorer \\rechnername_1 oder  \\ip-adresse-desrechnersno1

dann mal bitte einen genauen bericht was geht und was nicht 

gruss


----------



## Erpel (16. Februar 2004)

Schau mal auf dem Rechner auf den du nicht kommst ob für die entsprechende Netzwerkverbindung die nötigen Protokolle installiert und aktiviert sind.


----------



## zinion (19. Februar 2004)

Das muss gar nicht heissen, daß das Netz nicht funktioniert. 

Öffne mal die Eingabeaufforderung an Rechner2 (ausführen -> cmd) und Ping Rechner1 an. Einmal unter seiner IP und einmal unter seinem Namen. Wenn das funktioniert, geh mal an Rechner2, öffne den Arbeitsplatz und gib oben in die Adresszeile \\Rechner1\ ein - wenn das ping vorher in beiden Fällen funktioniert hat, solltest du dann die Freigaben auf Rechner1 sehen. Wenn nicht, stimmt wirklich am Netzwerk was nicht. 

Wenn das Ping schon nicht geht, hast du ein Kabel oder Konfigurationsproblem. Was mich aber wundern würde, da ich aus deinem Posting schliesse, daß du ziemlich sorgfältig vorgegangen bist.

Die Netzwerkumgebung istr nämlich eher ein schlechter Witz, da erscheint öfter mal alles mögliche nicht...

Und deaktivier die einfache Dateifreigabe in den Ordneroptionen...


----------



## mele (20. Februar 2004)

Danke euch vielmals für eure Tipps!
Ein kleines (klein) bißchen bin ich nun dadurch weitergekommen.

Hier mein (sehr) ausführlicher Bericht:


@ maychu + zinion:

Wir haben die angebotenen Zeilen unter Extras / Ordneroptionen zu dritt durchgelesen und waren alle blind: "Einfache Datenfreigabe....." ist da nicht dabei! 
Beide Rechner haben XP; ist die "Einfache Datenfreigabe..." dort vielleicht nicht?
--> Wo finde ich diese


@maychu:

Es ist nun gelungen, im Rechner1 neben der Netzwerkverbindung zu Rechner2 auch die zu sich selbst, Rechner1 zu erstellen. --> DAS WAR NEU!

Es ist einfach NICHT gelungen, von Rechner2 eine Verbindung zu Rechner1 herzustellen.

Weder über Explorerezeile 
und Eingabe 
von \\ip-adresse\Ordnername noch mit 
        \\Rechnername1\Ordnername
noch mit nur dem Teil vor dem einzelnen Backslash, mal mit, mal ohne End-Backslash. Wirklich alle Kombinationen ausprobiert - nix

Gleiche Kombinationen versucht bei Netzwerk verbinden und bei Netzwerkressource hinzufügen.
Immer die Meldung, dass er dies nicht finden kann (gleiches hat am anderen Rechner innerhalb von Bruchteilen von Sek. funktioniert)

Was ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "Netzwerkressource hinzufügen" und "Netzlaufwerk verbinden"?

Soweit mein ausführliche Bericht zu diesem Versuch


@ erpel
In der "Netzwerksproblembehandlung" von MS heißt es,
dass folgendes aktiviert sein muss:
- Daten- und Druckerfreigabe...
- Client....
- Internet-protokoll....

Deaktiviert habe ich 
- QosPaketplaner (weiss jemand, was das ist?)
- MS TCP-Protokoll

Sollte korrekt sein


@ zinion
ping funktioniert in alle Richtungen, je Rechner mit drei Varianten probiert: 
-ping localhost 
-ping von jedem Rechner an sich selbst und den anderen
(da hatte anfänglich Rechner1 gebockt und wollte sich nicht selbst anpingen!)

-->  Hardware i.o.

Und bleibt noch die "Einfachen Datenfreigabe....", die ich nicht gefunden habe.

_____________________________________________________________
Hier noch ein bißchen Background (vielleicht hängt es ja damit zusammen)

Alle Rechner hängen am HUB, Recher1 hat Internetanschluss.
Bei Auswahl des Netzwerkkonfigurators für Rechner 1 also bei "Andere Methode", den ersten Punkt gewählt.

Dann wird vom System automatisch der Haken bei Eigenschaften-Erweitert der LAN-Verbindung für "Diese Computer und das Netzwerk schützen..." gesetzt.

Hatte den Haken auch wieder manuell entfernt, oder auch mal den Netzwerkkonfigurator mit Angabe "Kein Internet" gewählt, damit dies nicht der Einfluss auf das interne Netzwerk sein kann. 

NIXXXXXXX geholfen.

Gibt es vielleicht noch eine Maske, in der man die IP-Nummer der Rechners zur Freischaltung eingeben muss, wenn o.g. Kästchen aktiviert ist?
_______________________________________________________________

Jetzt, da es mir gelungen ist, mich von Rechner1 mit Rechner1 und 2 zu verbinden und dort auf die Ordner zugreifen kann passiert dennoch folgendes:

Wenn ich bei Rechner1 auf "Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen" gehe, kommt die Meldung: 
Auf xxxx (Arb.gruppe) kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben evtl. keine Berechtigung ........... (Rechner2 ist sogar an).

Bei Rechner 2 erscheint nach wie vor Rechner2.

Bin offen für jeden Tipp und bitte euch weiterhin um gute Ratschläge.

danke
mele


----------



## server (20. Februar 2004)

Rechner 1 hat Internet, Rechner 2 nicht?
Das Internet geht auch vom HUB aus, oder?

Wenn dem so ist, bekommst du nur eine Netzwerkverbindung, wenn auch der zweite Rechner ins Internet darf, sprich von deinem Provider eine IP bekommt.

Du kannst nicht dem ersten Rechner erlauben eine IP vom Internetprovider dynamisch zu beziehen und dem zweiten eine zuweisen (die dir gar nicht gehört).

Dann finde sich die Rechner nicht.


----------



## maychu (21. Februar 2004)

HI,

also zu dem haken erstmal. Unter den Ordneroptionen findest du ihn wie auf dem Screenie .... 

[hier]  ...

zu ....Weder über Explorerezeile 
und Eingabe 
von \\ip-adresse\Ordnername noch mit ......

versuch mal \\ip-adresse dann sollte user und passwort abgefragt werden falls  benutzer und passwort nicht auf dem zielrechner identisch ist ..... nach eingabe kannst du direkt \\ip-adresse\c$ direkt auf die laufwerke zugreifen sofern du adminrechte besitzt, wenn nicht gehen nur freigegebene ordner ...


Bei einer netzwerkressource kannst du zB eine webverzeichniss einrichten, wie ein webordner den du ueber ftp erreichen kannst.... 
Eine netzlaufwerkverbindung ist eine freigabe oder  fremdlaufwerke die du immer unter deinen lokalen laufwerken einbinden kannst ..... dh du kannst an rechner1 laufwerke oder freigaben einbinden die du in zukunft nicht mehr suchen musst ...


zu .... 
Deaktiviert habe ich 
- QosPaketplaner (weiss jemand, was das ist?)
- MS TCP-Protokoll .........

Qos -- heisst quality of service -- bietet netzwerkdiensten eine garantierte geschwindigkeit zudem auch eine zuverlässigkeit

Wenn du das TCP/IP Protokoll deaktivierst solltest du keine IP adresse besitzen, aber ich glaube wirklich nicht das du das deaktiviert hast sonst wuerde ping localhost acuh nicht gehen bzw auf die eigene ip

ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen ..... 

aber mal noch eine frage zu dem internet .... 
Welche anbindung hast du? DSL oder isdn?
Wenn du dsl hast, besitzt du eine 2.te Netzwerkkarte in rechner1?

ok mach aber lieber den haken raus ... netzwerk schuetzen durch firewall. Diese bringt dir mehrere schierigkeiten als das was es sollte. 

Beispiel mit dsl:

Rechner1:
Lan-verbindung1
Ip-adresse = 192.168.1.1
subnet = 255.255.255.0
dns (t-online) = 194.25.2.129

Lan-verbindung2 (über diese wird dfü eingerichtet)
ip-adresse automatisch beziehen ....
alternativ aber nicht zwingend -- dns (t-online) = 194.25.2.129

wenn du die internetverbindung fuer rechner2 noch freigeben willst, dann findest du unter eigenschaften lan-verbindung2 dies hier ...

[hier] 
so nun noch rechner2 ..

Rechner2:
lan-verbindung
Ip-adresse = 192.168.1.2
subnet = 255.255.255.0
*gateway*  = 192.168.1.1
dns (t-online) = 194.25.2.129

zu ..
Wenn ich bei Rechner1 auf "Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen" gehe.. ......

hast du beide rechner in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe?

ups noch eine frage am rande ... wie meldest du dich jeweils am system an?
mit willkommensseite, oder eingabe user und pass.
hast du den lokalen user auch ein passwort vergeben, denn dann blockiert xp meistens ueber netzwerk-browsing ....

lol jetzt weiss ich nichts mehr .. war ein langer thread 
gib einfach bescheid

gruss


----------



## mele (21. Februar 2004)

UUps, danke euch beiden für die ausführlichen Antworten; das alles anzuchecken wird mich wohl wieder einen ´Nachmittag kosten; habe leider nächste Woche keine Zeit.

@ maychu
Habe nur schnell deinen ersten Screenshot angeschaut. Du wirst es nicht glauben: Diese Zeile mit "Einfache Datenfreigabe......" existiert bei mir nicht 6 Augen haben danach gesucht! Screenshot von mir folgt in einer Woche

Und:IP-Adresse ist festgelegt, aber nicht bei MS TCP Protokoll.., sondern bei den Eigenschaften von Internet-Protokoll. Hatte MS TCP Protokoll auch mal mit Haken versehen, dann ging gar nichts mehr.

bis dann
mele


----------



## maychu (21. Februar 2004)

hast du wahrscheinlich HomeEdition


----------



## haemmer (23. Februar 2004)

*Einfache Datenfreigabe......"*

Ich galube dei Einfache Datenfreigabe......" kann mann in der Verwaltung 
deaktivieren , so dass man sie im Explorer nicht mehr sieht.
Frage mich aber nicht wo genau. 

Gruss Markus


----------



## mele (3. März 2004)

Hallo,

erst einmal: Das Netzwerk funktioniert inzwischen, seit heute verschwindet leider der Druck im Nirvana (Druckanstoß über Netz möglich, Druck kommt aber nie an --> Evtl. eigener Threat).

Warum, weiss ich nicht, ich habe alle Möglichkeiten und die gleichen Sachen in veränderter Reihenfolge wieder und wieder ausprobiert. 
Nun weiss ich zumindest, warum es keinen allgemeingültigen Rat gibt.
Und ich weiss, dass es unerheblich ist,  ob die Netzwerkumgebung angezeigt wird (bis heute nicht vollständig!)

@server

Beide Rechner haben gleiche Homenetzwerkmethode "Über Hub verbunden/ ins Internet" und Rechner2 soll auch ins Internet.
Beide haben eine zugewiesene IP-Adresse für das Homenetzwerk, erhalten aber natürlich jeweils noch eine beim Einstieg ins Internet.
(funktioniert inzwischen)


@maychu

Auch wenn es nun (fast) geht möchte ich dir noch die ausstehenden Antworten geben (nochmals danke für deine ausführliche Unterstützung):

 Bei beiden Screenshots habe ich wirklich weniger Reiter bzw. Funktionen zum Auswählen. Ja, wir haben Home-Edition. Liegt wohl daran. Scheint aber nicht ausschlaggebend gewesen zu sein.

MS TCP-Protokoll hatte ich deaktiviert, TCP/IP Protokoll aktiviert!
Hatte dann auch Qos deaktiviert (wie gesagt, alles ausprobiert)

Wir haben DSL und jeder Rechner nur eine Karte. Steigen unabhängig voneinander und jeder mit eigenem Firewall ins Internet ein. (KEINE Server-Client-Lösung!)

Habe bei jedem Rechner nur eine LAN-Verbindung und jeweils nichts bei dns und gateway eingegeben.

Beide Rechner in gleicher Arbeitsgruppe, auf Recher2 werden beide Rechner in der Gruppe angezeigt, aber auf Rechner 1 wird nur Rechner2 angezeigt --> egal, reine Kosmetik!

Einstieg einfach über Willkommensseite

Verbinde nun über "Netzlaufwerk verbinden" und schiebe meine Daten hin und her. (Druck grrrrrrrrrrr....--> ja, der Rechner1 ist an, bevor ich den Druck von Rechner2 losschicke)

ENDE DES THREATS
gruß mele


----------



## Maximodo (3. März 2004)

Hi, 
haben beide Rechner verschiedene Kennwörter und Benutzernamen? Wenn ja musst du dich glaube ich erst über Lan bei dem anderen Rechner anmelden.
Ist die Windows XP Firewall deaktiviert?


----------



## maychu (3. März 2004)

@Maximodo
les mal ganzen thread Bitte ...

@mele
Home ist nicht gerade schoen denn der unterschied zu Professional liegt darin das es eigentlich nicht Nezuwerkfaehig ist. Deshalb hattest du wie ich mir schon im voraus dachte diese Haekchen nicht.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine kleine Frage zu den LAN Verbindungen. Und zwar du hast in jedem Rechner nur eine KArte, und kannst mit jedem Rechner eine Verbindung üebr DSL aufbauen?
Habe ich das richtig verstaden?

Wenn ja dann kann ich mir vorstellen was dem auch nicht  .....

WEnn du eine DSL Verbindung aufbaust bekommt du vin deinem Provider normalerweise eine IP zugewiesen per dhcp und von daher hat dann deine Nwkarte keine interne ip mehr. 

mal sehen


----------



## mele (3. März 2004)

@maychu

Wenn Home nicht vernünftig netzwerkfähig ist, dann kann ich ja richtig stolz auf mich sein ))

Was bedeutet denn 
" Wenn ja dann kann ich mir vorstellen was dem auch nicht ....."

Wie geht der Satz denn weiter, wie ist das zu verstehen?  

Ist das so suspect? 
Unsere Rechner haben zwei IP-Adressen, eine feste und, nach dem Interneteinstieg, eine temporäre!
Klappt problemlos.

gruß
mele


----------



## maychu (4. März 2004)

Sorry wenn es vielleicht etwas von inhaltsscheu besitzt aber ich wollte hier noch eine antwort erwarten ...




> Jetzt habe ich noch eine kleine Frage zu den LAN Verbindungen. Und zwar du hast in jedem Rechner nur eine KArte, und kannst mit jedem Rechner eine Verbindung üebr DSL aufbauen?


----------



## mele (4. März 2004)

Ja, jeder Rechner baut mit je einer Karte eine eigene Verbindung über DSL auf. 

Hängen beide parallell am HUB, dieser hängt am DSL-Modem (oder wie dies heißt). Absicherung auf beiden Rechner über eigenen Firewall.

Rechner2 hängt NICHT an Rechner1
Daher in der Einrichtung des Heimnetzwerkes 
--> "Andere Methode" 
--> "Rechner hängt am HUB und steigt so ins Internet ein, weitere Rechner hängen ebenfalls am HUB und steigen so ins Internet ein" (so ähnlich) 
gewählt 
(vielleicht erhalte ich auch deshalb nicht die Möglichkeit, wie in deinem zweiten Screenshot zu sehen, "Interneteinstieg für andere Rechner ermöglichen" auszuwählen (bei mir erscheint in dem Reiter nur die Auswahl mit dem Internetschutz, den ich nun deaktiviert habe)).

mele


----------



## maychu (4. März 2004)

Weil man wenn man mehrere Rechner besitzt und mit diesen ins Netz geht meistens einen Router hat, mit dem man problemlos Rechner verbindet und ins www jederzeit mit jedem kann.

Wenn du dich mit deinem Rechner einwaehlst, bekommt der eine IP vom ISP zugewiesen(*), damit hast du dann keine moeglickeit mehr auf den anderen Rechner zu kommen. Das gleiche gilt fuer den HUB, da frag ich mich ob das überhaupt funktioniert (hat der seperaten Uplinkport?).
Genauso dachte ich mir das es ist, mein rat ist das du dir entweder einen Router zulegst (sind ja spot billig zu haben) oder andernfalls wie ich schon beschrieben habe. D.h. in den Rechner der am öftesten laeuft, eine 2.te netzwerkkarte einbauen und diese dann fuer das LAN verwenden. 
Die ip-konfiguration kannst von oben übernehmen (mein langes Posting..), und fuer die erste netzwerkkarte richtest du dir eine dfü-verbindung ein die eine gemeinsame Nutzung zulaesst fuer die anderen Rechner im LAN.

Dann sollte dein Problem behoben sein ... 

* Damit du glaubst das du eine andere IP bekommst kannst du einfach unter Start/ ausführen  cmd eingeben und mit Enter bestaetigen. Nun ins eingabefenster 
ipconfig  
eingeben und mit Enter wieder bestaetigen.
Du siehst nun deine IP-Adresse deines Lan-Adapters .... und das ist mit Sicherheit nicht deine die du im lan intern verwendest ....

gruss


----------



## mele (4. März 2004)

ENDE


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mele _
> *ENDE *



Was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## mele (4. März 2004)

Sorry, ist nicht so gemeint, wie's aussieht. 

Es war alles sehr hilfreich und interessant, möchte mich auch gerne detaillierter austauschen. (Alles sehr positiv)

Doch bei diesem Thema ist m.E. alles erläutert, was von allgemeinem Interesse ist, es wurde immer detaillierter und ich fühle mich nun bei der Darstellung meines kompletten Homenetz- und Rechnerinnenlebens nicht mehr wohl    auf der öffentlichen Plattform vor der gesamten Internet-Gemeinde. 

Bat deshalb um Detailklärung per pm. Hoffe, dass verstößt nicht gegen irgendwelche Richtlinien.

Deshalb sehe ich den  Threat als beendet; eigentlich wollte ich das damit sagen....... (o.k., war nicht ganz selbstredend....)

Gruß
mele


----------

